

Worry Less. Do More. Be Fearless - jconley
http://blog.jdconley.com/2013/07/worry-less-do-more-be-fearless.html

======
mindcrime
Holy shit... I'm so sorry that you and your family have to suffer through
something like that. Best wishes for a speedy and complete recovery for
Peyton.

As for the business... meh. I had the good fortune to be able to volunteer as
a firefighter for about 10 years, and worked as a 911 dispatcher for a
while... after having been in those literal "life and death" situations a few
times (including a couple dealing with my own potential death), I've found
that you just don't get as excited about certain things... perspective really
does change things.

When you are dealing with life and death situations, the business world seems
a lot less important. Even if the business fails, at least everybody goes home
at the end of the day.

------
thetrumanshow
Great story. One thing: on your RealCrowd homepage, even though I'm on the
internet all day, I didn't connect with the need to scroll. The only thing
that won the war with the back button (because it was an open tab, and I had
forgotten why I opened it)... was because I remembered that the page was a
link from a post I read. You might want to shrink that header or something.

Best of luck!

------
rlr
Amazing story...perspective. Peyton is such a trooper!

------
speeder
Whoa... Indeed, this puts thing into perspective really fast!

